# Hanseaten-Dialer: Ermittlungen in Hamburg konzentriert



## sascha (16 Juni 2004)

*Hanseaten-Dialer: Ermittlungen in Hamburg konzentriert *

Im Fall der so genannten Hanseaten-Dialer werden die bundesweiten Ermittlungen jetzt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg konzentriert. Dabei geht es vor allem um die Frage, wie der Rechnungs- und Mahnungsversand von Firmen wie HFM, Digital Web Media Limited und Nesa Inkasso strafrechtlich zu bewerten ist. 

Zehntausende Internetsurfer hatten in den vergangenen Wochen und Monaten Rechnungen für angebliche Erotik-Abonnements im Internet erhalten. Kamen die Briefe zunächst von einer Firma namens Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS), folgten ihr dubiose Unternehmen mit Namen wie Hamburger Forderung Management GmbH und Digital Web Media Limited nach. Auch diese erklärten den Betroffenen, sie hätten einen 30-Tage-Zugang zu einem Erotikportal abonniert und müssten dafür 69,95 Euro zahlen. Während die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) der HAS mittlerweile Rechnungslegung und Inkasso verbot, sind die anderen Firmen weiter fleißig im Geschäft – und legen sogar nochmal nach. Mittlerweile ist ein neuer Name mit im Spiel: Eine Firma namens Nesa Inkasso GmbH. Diese wurde am 19. April 2004 neu ins Hamburger Handelsregister eingetragen und verschickt nun Mahnungen wegen der angeblich abgeschlossenen Abonnements; als Geschäftsführer firmiert der gleiche Mann, der zuvor bei HFM und Persolvo Inkasso GmbH als Geschäftsführer eingetragen war. 

Die Beschwerden von Betroffenen reißen derweil nicht ab. Waren es erst die Rechnungen, die scheinbar aus dem Nichts kamen, sorgen nun die Mahnungen der beteiligten Inkassofirmen für Verunsicherung. Auch die Regulierungsbehörde wird mit Anfragen von Opfern überschwemmt. Dort läuft noch immer die Prüfung, ob und wie man den dubiosen Firmen beikommen kann. Und wohl nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken weisen die Regulierer in diesem Zusammenhang schon jetzt darauf hin, dass Dialer in Deutschland nur über die Rufnummerngasse 09009 betrieben werden dürfen. Die so genannten Hanseaten-Dialer von Digital Web Media & Co verwenden dagegen Festnetz-Nummern. Wie mehrfach berichtet aktivieren sich diese Dialer offensichtlich schon beim Klick auf bestimmte Banner oder Webseiten und wählen sich dann über ganz normale Telefonnummern ein. Der Trick: Dabei wird die Rufnummer des betroffenen Surfers übertragen. So ist es einfach, an die Adresse für den Rechnungsversand zu kommen. Notfalls wird diese unter einem Vorwand von Call-Centern bei den Opfern telefonisch eingeholt. 

So wie Regulierer und Verbraucherzentralen werden aber auch die Polizeidienststellen im gesamten Bundesgebiet mit Anfragen und Anzeigen überschüttet. Nicht nur in Bayern hat man daraus bereits Konsequenzen gezogen. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg, wo die dubiosen Rechnungs-Firmen ihren Sitz haben, ist mittlerweile ein so genanntes Sammel-Ermittlungsverfahren anhängig. Deshalb schicken die bayerischen Dienststellen die bei ihnen eingegangenen Anzeigen von Betroffenen direkt zu der Hamburger Behörde. Diese ermittelt nach eigenen Angaben wegen des Verdachts des Betruges gegen die Firmen und vor allem gegen mehrere Einzelpersonen, die hinter diesen Firmen stecken. Wie lange die Ermittlungen noch dauern werden, ist unklar. 

Die Verbraucherzentralen raten derweil, Rechnungen oder Mahnungen der genannten Firmen ganz genau zu prüfen und vor allem nicht unbesehen zu zahlen. „Auf die Rechnung brauchen die traktierten User nicht zu reagieren. Auch von Mahnschreiben sollte man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen. Erst wenn - was äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist - ein Mahnbescheid ergehen sollte, muss reagiert werden“, heißt es etwa auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen, und weiter: „Wer nicht untätig bleiben möchte, sollte die Zahlung verweigern und die Firma auffordern, einen wirksamen Vertrag über die in Rechnung gestellte Dienstleistung und den Vertragspartner nachzuweisen. Allein die Angabe des Erstzugangsdatums und der registrierten Rufnummern reicht nicht aus. Zudem können sich Verbraucher darauf berufen, dass ein nicht registrierter und nicht gekennzeichneter Dialer vorliegt.“ Einen Leitfaden für Betroffene haben auch Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de entwickelt. Dieser wird regelmäßig aktualisiert und ist in unserem Forum zu finden. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## sherlock70 (16 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mittlerweile ist ein neuer Name mit im Spiel: Eine Firma namens Nesa Inkasso GmbH. Diese wurde am 19. April 2004 neu ins Hamburger Handelsregister eingetragen und verschickt nun Mahnungen wegen der angeblich abgeschlossenen Abonnements; als Geschäftsführer firmiert der gleiche Mann, der zuvor bei HFM und Persolvo Inkasso GmbH als Geschäftsführer eingetragen war.
> ...



Ist es denn nicht möglich diesem Menschen zu verbieten Geschäftsführer von Inkassobüros zu werden? Es kann doch nicht angehen, daß jemand mit der gleichen Masche immer wieder losgeht und Bauernfängerei betreibt, und das ungestraft.  :evil: 

Gruß,
Sherlock


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Juni 2004)

Nun, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg erfolgreich ermittelt und anklagefähige Punkte entdeckt, die einzelnen Handelnden zuzurechnen sind, mag es ja durchaus zu einer Bestrafung durch den Strafrichter kommen.

Dies bleibt abzuwarten, wobei der o.stehende Bericht "Hoffnung" macht ...


----------



## A John (16 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg erfolgreich ermittelt und anklagefähige Punkte entdeckt, die einzelnen Handelnden zuzurechnen sind, mag es ja durchaus zu einer Bestrafung durch den Strafrichter kommen.
> 
> Dies bleibt abzuwarten, wobei der o.stehende Bericht "Hoffnung" macht ...


Dieser Fall veranschaulicht auf drastische Weise die Ohnmacht des Rechtsstaates gegenüber skrupellosen Geschäftemachern.
Diese Typen wissen natürlich, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft erst mal Monate, wenn nicht Jahre ermittelt. Ein sich daran anschliessendes Verfahren braucht ebenfalls seine Zeit, bis es in die Gänge kommt. Zudem kann es mit juristischen Tricks und Winkelzügen problemlos über ein paar Jahre verschleppt werden.

Sollte es dennoch einmal gelingen, eine der (Briefkasten-) Firmen kurzfristig still zu legen, übernimmt deren Part sofort eine Andere, notfalls schnell gegründete.
Selbst wenn nach langer Zeit einmal ein "Geschäftsführer" verbrannt sein sollte, findet sich für ein paar Euronen ein armer Schlucker, der den Strohmann gibt.

Schliesslich wissen diese Leute auch, dass das Ergebnis in Wirtschaftsverfahren fast immer ein ziemlich fauler Deal mit dem Staatsanwalt ist. Zum Einen, weil die Gesetzeslage solche Machenschaften  geradezu herausfordert, zum Anderen, weil die Rechtsverfolgung oft eine faktische Strafvereitelung zum Ergebnis hat.

Die ausgedealte Geldstrafe ist oft schneller wieder drin, als der Richter sie diktieren kann.
Und selbst wenn es knüppeldicke kommen sollte: Es sind sicher nicht wenige, die für > 1 Mio freiwillig ein Jahr in den offenen Vollzug gehen würden.

IMO ist der einzig wirksame Schutz vor solchen Machenschaften massive öffentliche Aufklärung und Thematisierung.
Den Maschen mit dem Heizdeckenverkauf auf Kaffeefahrten, oder die "Hurra, Sie haben gewonnen" - (wenn Sie was kaufen) - Benachrichtigungen wurde weniger durch die Gerichte, sondern vielmehr durch konsequente Aufklärung in den Publikumsmedien die Attraktivität genommen. 


Gruss A. John


----------



## galdikas (16 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Zehntausende Internetsurfer hatten in den vergangenen Wochen und Monaten Rechnungen für angebliche Erotik-Abonnements im Internet erhalten.



*Strafprozeß wegen Scheinrechnung-Betrugs* am 23.6., 30.6. und 5.7. 2004 vor der 2. Strafkammer des Landgericht Potsdam:

_Dem 57 Jahre alten Angeklagten Hans-Jürgen R. wird vorgeworfen, als Alleingesellschafter und Geschäftsführer der Fa. *ZRD - Zentrale Handelsregister-Datenbank GmbH* _ [  Chausseestraße 40, 15806 Rehagen ] _durch die Zusendung von Scheinrechnungen, bei denen es sich in Wahrheit um Angebote zur Eintragung in eine angeblich von ihm geführte Datenbank handelte, 351 Geschädigte über eine gegenüber ihm bestehende Zahlungspflicht getäuscht und zur Zahlung von Beträgen zwischen 387,64 DM und 1.143,96 DM veranlasst zu haben. Insgesamt soll er dadurch 433.198,43 DM zu Unrecht erlangt haben.

Der Angeklagte ist bereits einmal durch Urteil der 4. Strafkammer des Landgerichts Potsdam vom 29. Januar 2003 freigesprochen worden. Auf die Revision der Staatsanwaltschaft hat der Bundesgerichtshof das freisprechende Urteil jedoch aufgehoben ( BGH - 5 StR 308/03 - Urteil vom 5.12.2003 ) und die Sache zu erneuter Verhandlung an eine andere Strafkammer des Landgerichts zurückverwiesen._ 

( Quelle: Pressestelle des Landgericht Potsdam )

gal.


----------



## Mixbernd (25 Juni 2004)

*Digital Web Media LtD. etc.*

Ist denn jemanden bekannt, wer der Kopf dieser Bande ist und wo der genau wohnt, wo er sich aufhält, was er für Fahrzeuge benutzt etc?


----------



## sascha (25 Juni 2004)

> Ist denn jemanden bekannt, wer der Kopf dieser Bande ist und wo der genau wohnt, wo er sich aufhält, was er für Fahrzeuge benutzt etc?



Ja, der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg. Kannst ja mal anrufen und fragen


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2004)

Mixbernd schrieb:
			
		

> und wo der genau wohnt, wo er sich aufhält, was er für Fahrzeuge benutzt etc?



Wozu willst du das wissen?


----------



## Mixbernd (25 Juni 2004)

*Warum ich das wissen will?*

Ich brauche die Daten für mich und weitere Geschädigte um umfassend gegen den Urheber der [] vorgehen zu können

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2004)

Ich sehe nicht, wozu das gut sein soll, zu wissen  was für Fahrzeuge im Spiel sind
Ansonsten wende dich an die STA (wie bereits von Sascha gepostet) , die wird dieselben
 Fragen stellen, in diesem Forum werden diese Daten (falls jemandem bekannt)   mit
 Sicherheit nicht öffentlich gepostet werden.

tf


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2004)

Nun gibt es weitere Erkenntnisse im Fernsehen zu bewundern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## johinos (24 Oktober 2004)

*Rechnungen*

Wundern stimmt.

Aber schön war doch zu sehen, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit diese Rechnungen als Tinneff bezeichnet wurden.


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Rechnungen*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schön war doch zu sehen, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit diese Rechnungen als Tinneff bezeichnet wurden.


http://www.etymologie.info/~e/i_/il-ismen_.html


> Tinnef, Tinneff
> = 'Tand', 'Schund, nutzlose Ware'; kam im 19.Jh. aus dem hebr. 'tinnuf' (jidd. 'tinnef') =* 'Kot, Schmutz' *


tf


----------



## johinos (24 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Rechnungen*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Oops, ich dachte, das wäre ein Fremdwort. Dann könnte sich jeder das darunter vorstellen, was ihm am Besten passt...

P.S.: Obwohl, wenn man Vorschlag sah, wie mit den Rechnungen umzugehen sei...


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2004)

als Nachlese:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw43/s15225.html
http://www.ndrtv.de/aufgepasst/
http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/240204/dialer.html
Testticker
(als erste  Treffer beim  Googeln  bei Eingabe von Dialer und Betrug... 
so geht das übrigens weiter..) 

Auch nett was Google immer noch als Nr 1 Hit bei der Eingabe von dialer und abzocke  liefert..... 
google Suche dialer abzocke 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48895
ein alter Bekannter..... 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2004)

*Falls von Interesse: jetzt auch als "Media Work GmbH&am*

Hi!
Bin nur als Gast hier, aber ich habe gestern einen solchen Brief von der Fa. "Media Work GmbH" bekommen und soll 49.- zahlen für einen angeblich abgeschlossenen Nutzungsvertrag.
Netterweise wird noch ein Link  und Zugangsdaten angegeben. Klar, wenn ich damit da reingehe HABE ich wohl den Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Es geht da um irgendwas mit .....de , der Link fängt mit ......de... an. Nur so für den Wiedererkennungswert für andere Genervte.

Falls von Interesse, meine emailadresse: .......  ät gmx Punkt de.

Gruss,
Dirk

_ editiert  siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13 
modaction _


----------

